# PIZZA HUT TO BEGIN SELLING HOT DOG BITES PIZZA CRUST THIS MONTH



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 11, 2015)

Train Wreck or you like it?

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/11/pizza-hut-to-begin-selling-hot-dog-bites-pizza-crust-this-month


----------



## dmmj (Jun 11, 2015)

Ugh no thanks I will pass.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 11, 2015)

We have this, it costs $20:


This is just Heaven in a box.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 11, 2015)

I vote train wreck.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it'd be Ok with a little hot sauce...


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 12, 2015)

I think that pizza was only 'made for Italy' and therefore should be 'made in Italy,' with all my respect to everyone.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 12, 2015)

Train wreck


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2015)

Served with mustard for dipping and a free bypass.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good to me lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 12, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Looks good to me lol.


I thought so too. 

Hotdog= Good
Pizza= Good
Therefore, 
Hotdog+Pizza= Very Good


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess they don't like it because their old and don't know what looks good when looking at it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I guess they don't like it because their old and don't know what looks good when looking at it.


Nick... is that you??

(Kidding... for anyone who got it...)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 12, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I guess they don't like it because their old and don't know what looks good when looking at it.


Millennials are a bit crazy. Maybe that's why


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick... is that you??
> 
> (Kidding... for anyone who got it...)


How did you know?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lucky guess! 

I don't eat out much, but I'll admit that could be... good... Dipped in sauce, definitely.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 12, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Lucky guess!
> 
> I don't eat out much, but I'll admit that could be... good... Dipped in sauce, definitely.



There's an alternative to eating out?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 12, 2015)

jaizei said:


> There's an alternative to eating out?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

jaizei said:


> There's an alternative to eating out?


I thought you were working on your kitchen.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 12, 2015)

How about the BBQ Pizza they have?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 12, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I thought you were working on your kitchen.



That's just cuz I'm gonna eventually sell or rent my house and I don't think anyone would appreciated the current setup.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I guess they don't like it because their old and don't know what looks good when looking at it.


Trust me…I so know what looks good


----------



## jaizei (Jun 12, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me…I so know what looks good



What about the bacon wrapped pizza referenced in the link?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2015)

Bacon is a stand alone food. Often its is used though to make crappy foods taste edible …


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me…I so know what looks good



Everything looks good with beer goggles on


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Everything looks good


Yup!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 12, 2015)

What good is Pizza without beer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What good is Pizza without beer
> View attachment 134017


Budwirser ? Really?


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Red Apple Ale


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 12, 2015)

The old man knows the best! And he can spell it ( Evan if he has to spell it from the can) Budweiser!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2015)

Hotdog good, pizza good, put them together? Nasty crap.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 13, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The old man knows the best! And he can spell it ( Evan if he has to spell it from the can) Budweiser!
> View attachment 134039


Beer is hops and a barely tops grain, not hops and rice. Just saying. Drinking that crap maybe the source of your headaches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Did anyone try it ?
Locomotive disaster ?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did anyone try it ?
> Locomotive disaster ?



I'd forgotten till just now. Remind me in 4 days and I guess I can take one for the team and try it.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 22, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> We have this, it costs $20:
> View attachment 133895
> 
> This is just Heaven in a box.



Ugh. Just looking at this photo makes me feel like I am back in college.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 22, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Ugh. Just looking at this photo makes me feel like I am back in college.



That it isn't available in America just hurts.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> That it isn't available in America just hurts.



LOL!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 22, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> We have this, it costs $20:
> View attachment 133895
> 
> This is just Heaven in a box.


I like this, This is much better.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 23, 2015)

It tastes like freedom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 23, 2015)

Goodness!
Fair play to you, sir.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 23, 2015)

I can see it having appeal for kids. Finally a way to get them to eat the crust.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I can see it having appeal for kids. Finally a way to get them to eat the crust.


No sh-kidding, right?!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone try this culimary abortion yet…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Anyone try this culimary abortion yet…


Not even thinking of it. All we have are plastic coat hangers here.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not even thinking of it. All we have are plastic coat hangers here.



Don't let the darkness into your heart.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Anyone try this culimary abortion yet…



My only regret is following it with an order of brownies. And maybe the 2L of Sierra mist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 24, 2015)

Sierra mist?
No, no, rhetorical question.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sierra mist?
> No, no, rhetorical question.



I dont know how you make it Tigby. No processed cheese products, no Dr pepper, no sierra mist. must be rough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 24, 2015)

I know, it's awful, i have to eat fresh fruit and vegetables and everything.
Poor me.


----------



## JAYGEE (Jun 24, 2015)

It sucked, ordered one the other night the kids took off all the hot dogs and left them.


----------



## pdrobber (Jun 25, 2015)

I was surprised they aren't injecting the hot dogs with cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 25, 2015)

pdrobber said:


> I was surprised they aren't injecting the hot dogs with cheese.


Now, THAT might make it more attractive.
or not.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> View attachment 135795
> 
> It tastes like freedom


I'm drooling just wanting a piece!!!


----------

